# And so it begins...



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

So later today I begin making the first rounds for my 308. What I have is:

Winchester Brass
Hornady Amax bullets in both 168 grain and 155 grain
CCI primers and Federal primers
IMR4895 and Alliant Reloader 15

Not exactly what I was after but I am pleased. I wanted to start with at least two different bullet weights and two different powders. I am going to work up from the bottom with variations of each. PLEASE PLEASE let me hear your advice, I am new to all of this. I am hoping to go to the range to sight in and shoot this rifle for the first time Saturday February 7th, if anyone wants to join me. Lee Kay I am sure.

Cheddar


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll bet you end up with the 168gr, CCI, and IMR4895 components as your best load. Just a guess. Don't rely on those bullets to give you your best groups at 100 yards. If you can, shoot your test groups at 300yds. These bullets don't "go to sleep" until about 200 yards. You might get a 1" group at 100 and a 2" at 300. I know it doesn't make sense but that's the nature of long boattails. Please post some results.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I didn't think of it, but I should have given you some of the 175 Barnes or the 180 grain accubonds to try out. I think you will like the heavier bullets. I have found that the manual showing the most accurate powders are the ones to try first figure out a good charge and then tinker with the COAL. Best of luck.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

You, sir, have set yourself up to succeed in my opinion. Great cartridge to start with, great bullets as well. In my opinion, 4895, Varget, and 4064 are the best powders for 308....... That was until CFE223 came along. 

Enjoy the journey. My best advice; if you're having a day where everything is going wrong, don't change anything, pack up your stuff and try again another day. I've seen some folks go to some pretty drastic measures based on a bad day at the range. On the best day all of my rifles are accurate, on the worst none of them are. I have discovered that the rifles are not the variable.--------SS


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I didn't get to loading any 308 yesterday. Busy day, and ultimately decided to swap out the bench and rearrange my setup. Will this week though and I will update with pics. Keep the advice coming. Thanks

Cheddar


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Well here they are the first 21 rounds for my 308. I am going to the range tomorrow to sight in:
42.5 grains IMR4895
CCI Primer
Winchester brass (new)
168gr. Amax

I put a few pics of what I have going on at the bench. I am most pround of my new base for my powder measure. Before I just had it screwed to the bench and it was in the way at times. So I snagged a piece of scrap from work, drilled and tapped it and polished it up. Now I can move it where and when I want and it is sturdy when I use it. What do you think?

Cheddar


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> Well here they are the first 21 rounds for my 308. I am going to the range tomorrow to sight in:
> 42.5 grains IMR4895
> CCI Primer
> Winchester brass (new)
> ...


I think the bullets in the first pic are gonna fall out.

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I like your set-up Mr Cheddar. I have to compliment you on how clean your reloading area is. It's more important to keep a clean and organized bench than most people think. Nice work on the powder throw base!
Keep us up on how your loads work out.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> I think the bullets in the first pic are gonna fall out.
> 
> .


Why is that? They are 2.8055 overall length, or is it the lack of a crimp?

Cheddar


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

longbow said:


> I like your set-up Mr Cheddar. I have to compliment you on how clean your reloading area is. It's more important to keep a clean and organized bench than most people think. Nice work on the powder throw base!
> Keep us up on how your loads work out.


Thank you sir. I have a couple other ideas as well that I will be working on. I will post sight in pics later today.

Cheddar


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks good to me! Have fun shooting.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I think the ever helpful goob was referring to the picture angle.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Let me start by saying the very first rifle I ever sighted in went like clockwork. It was very easy and straight forward. Not the case today ha! I had boresighted the rifle 40 yds or so. So to the range and 100yds...not even on paper. Two more shots and what do I see? Nothing. So I think... and then examine the rifle and realize that I did not have the turret caps down all the way when I set the screws. This ofcourse didnt alter anything just would have prevented me from making any elevation adjustments. So I decided to start over and pulled the bolt, found something about 25yds away, sighted the bore, scope was way off. Adjusted accourdingly and fired three. (first pic)

adjust scope for what I thought it need and fired three more... not even on paper again! Luckily I wrote down my adjustments and returned to where I was and then went the other waybut half what I originally thought I needed. :shock: rookie mistake! fired two more (second pic)

Too much. This sort of thing went on a couple of times. Also brought the 25-06 to try and dial it in closer from getting knocked around over the hunt last season. (last pic)Not my best day at the range but not the worst either. A new rifle and new scope to learn I think it went pretty well...


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Tomorrow, I should receive my new stock. I went with the B&C tactical medalist A2 Cant wait to swap it out and try it out. 

Cheddar


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I have found that seating the bullet close to the lands will improve the accuracy of a given load more so than most things. Once you get a decent group going with a good bullet and powder then maybe experiment with your COL. Lots of information around on how to do this.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I have seen a lot of amax and sst should really good 20 to 30 thousands off the lands FWIW.
RL17 is your friend in those heavier bullet weights too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MKP said:


> I think the ever helpful goob was referring to the picture angle.


yes, thanks

Hey, that's some good lookin gear you got there Mr.CheddarNut.

.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> yes, thanks
> 
> Hey, that's some good lookin gear you got there Mr.CheddarNut.
> 
> .


Always good to keep it fun. We could all use more of that. Thank you Sir. My stock has arrived and I am looking forward to swapping it out. It's sexy!

Cheddar


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Bob L. said:


> I have seen a lot of amax and sst should really good 20 to 30 thousands off the lands FWIW.
> RL17 is your friend in those heavier bullet weights too.


Thank you, I appreciate it. I just tried to figure out my COAL touching the lands. I get 2.9650 with a 168 grain Amax. So should I try for 2.935 Just seems so long??

Cheddar


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

The new stock is a world of difference to shoot. Ill try to get some pics of it to post up soon. 

Cheddar


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Here is my best work from yesterday at the range. Still trying to figure out what I am doing with handloading and I still feel clueless but, this one worked well.

Cheddar


----------

